
Show HN: CSSBattle–CSS Code Golfing Platform - chinchang
https://cssbattle.dev/
======
gyrocode
Interesting concept! Please nominate your project for "Project Of The Month"
award at [https://www.gyrocode.com/articles/project-of-the-
month-2019-...](https://www.gyrocode.com/articles/project-of-the-
month-2019-04/) to get more exposure.

------
chinchang
Just to get everyone excited. Players are replicating image targets with mere
57 characters of CSS code!!

